# Axcel Armour Tech or Spot Hogg Real Deal



## Thunderstruck U (Dec 31, 2008)

Guys I need your help I am trying to decide what new sight to put on my DXT I was wondering what you thought of these two either the Axcel Armour Tech HD or the Spot Hogg Real Deal w/wrap and small pin guard. I now have a G5 1/4" peep and was also wondering if a guy should try the 3/16" any opinions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Atoz (Oct 28, 2007)

I had a armortech hd on my Dxt. It was a well built sight , so i thought, but its weight was 10 oz.Mathews bows are front heavy and the extra weight was not worth it. I thought it was way to heavy compared to my extreme archery rt1000 which weighs 4 ozs. Within a week the micro adjust for an individual pin would not adjust down,I did not overtighten the pin either. Yes i could have fixed it but it was a new sight . Brought it pack to the shop, owner said,"let me guess pins wont adjust." second one with that problem,waited a week , called and the owner said,"he got it working" kind of ticked me off, I told him to send out because of warranty. When I got to the shop he handed me a brand new sight saying that he checked it again and it failed. I took the sight and sold it on the classifieds with a light. So this was the first sight ever that i had to return to a shop, Not worth the money IMO.Axcel would have given my money back but im sure they would not have given me gas money to drive back and forth. So now i have my Extreme rt1000 which i have no problems with on my DXT. Axcel made good on the sight but i will never own one again. Maybe you will have better luck. My vote is for the spott hog. Sorry for the long reply. I learned micro adjust is not worth the risk of failure.


----------



## taiwin (Mar 30, 2009)

i have 2 spot hoggs, and if i buy another bow i'll get another hogg


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

I am shooting one of the Armor Tech HD this year. It is performing flawlessly. It is heavier then my Hoggit but I like the adjustability and the containment of the fibers for the pins.


----------



## Btskin (Apr 1, 2006)

well, I have two Bowtechs and both have spot hogs, one has the real deal, the other has the hunter, love both, get the wraps if you go with spot hog,


----------



## thejake254 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a real deal on my sbxt and love it, rock solid. I also have a hogg it on my drenalin ld, and love it even more. I would definately go with spott hogg, get them with the wrap though.


----------



## mdmountainman (Sep 8, 2008)

I just picked up my armortech today! I shot it for an hour or so and thoroughly enjoyed it. It is awesome that you can micro-adjust all five pins up or down in unison within the sight housing (this keeps your gaps if you need to move all the pins up to fit the 60 pin in when you get to the bottom). I haven't had it out but for today so I can't speak to the durability. The above poster was the first person I have heard say anything bad about the sight.

My shop's owner bought one custom when I ordered mine. We both liked it so much, he ordered a bunch more and said he is going to sell those instead of hogs. He took a hog off his bow to use this one.

They are both good sights.


----------



## Fall Gray (Jun 18, 2003)

mdmountainman said:


> I just picked up my armortech today! I shot it for an hour or so and thoroughly enjoyed it. It is awesome that you can micro-adjust all five pins up or down in unison within the sight housing (this keeps your gaps if you need to move all the pins up to fit the 60 pin in when you get to the bottom). I haven't had it out but for today so I can't speak to the durability. The above poster was the first person I have heard say anything bad about the sight.
> 
> My shop's owner bought one custom when I ordered mine. We both liked it so much, he ordered a bunch more and said he is going to sell those instead of hogs. He took a hog off his bow to use this one.
> 
> They are both good sights.



How do you individually adjust the pins on the Axcel??

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Axcel Armorttech -Spott Hogg*

I have both the Axcel Armortech and a Spot Hogg Hogg It and have owned the Real Deal with wrap and sold it to buy the Axcel and not a bit sorry that I did- The Axcel is absolutly the best adjusting sight out there and has the best contained pins- The Real Deal is lighter but not near the sight but Spot Hoggs are great and I still have one on one of my bows-You can't go wrong with either. If they only made the Armortech with a long bar. The Armortech looks good on a Mathews too.


----------



## Enygma (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm also thinking about an Armortech HD. How is the pin brightness?


----------



## NYBOWHUNTER.COM (Mar 20, 2008)

I have two Axcel Armourtech HD's - one on my Drenalin and one on my DXT. I like it better on the Drenalin, but I messed around with the position of the sight and the weights on my stabilizer on the DXT to get it to feel more balanced. This is a heavy sight, but it's built like a tank and I don't have to worry about it on any hunting trip. 

The pins are plenty bright, but I also put a Cobra Rheostat light on it for hunting inside a blind if its a dark cloudy day and I only have one window open. You can't beat the adjustability on this site, nothing compares and I really like the 9 position adjustment knobs so you can move the pin over "two clicks" to the left or "one click" to the right until you have the pin exactly where you want it.

Someone mentioned in a previous post you could move all the pins at once, I didn't know you could do that. I know if you loosen two pins they won't adjust so you have to loosen the pin you want to move and then use the pin adjustment knob. So does this mean if you loosen all the pins and then use the adjustment knob the entire pin set will move within the housing?


----------



## NYBOWHUNTER.COM (Mar 20, 2008)

Here is the side view of the site on my Drenalin:


----------



## mdmountainman (Sep 8, 2008)

NYBOWHUNTER.COM said:


> I have two Axcel Armourtech HD's - one on my Drenalin and one on my DXT. I like it better on the Drenalin, but I messed around with the position of the sight and the weights on my stabilizer on the DXT to get it to feel more balanced. This is a heavy sight, but it's built like a tank and I don't have to worry about it on any hunting trip.
> 
> The pins are plenty bright, but I also put a Cobra Rheostat light on it for hunting inside a blind if its a dark cloudy day and I only have one window open. You can't beat the adjustability on this site, nothing compares and I really like the 9 position adjustment knobs so you can move the pin over "two clicks" to the left or "one click" to the right until you have the pin exactly where you want it.
> 
> ...


Yes they will. You can move all the pins at the same time, keeping the gap. This allows you to move all the pins up if the bottom one is too low for you by the time you are done. It is a nice feature. I just picked one of these up and I love it. I was told you have to be really careful not to over-tighten the pin screws.


----------

